# eir contract renewal



## mathepac (24 Jun 2022)

OK so, I admit it.  I subject them to harsh criticism here and elsewhere from time to time about the quality of their services and customer service, so it's time to balance that out a bit.

My standard rate contract for phone, mobile, broadband, and telly is €105.97/month, paying by direct debit.

For the last 12 months, I've been paying €70.97/month with discounts.

I got my latest bill today and it informed me I was out of contract, so being the good eir acolyte I rang to negotiate.

€60.97/month with no effort on my part.  I was so surprised I had to ask if that included VAT, which of course it does.  They may of course jack it up substantially due to lorry drivers, BREXIT, COVID, fuel-cots, and Uncle Tom Cobley and all, but it's not a bad starting point.

The cynic in me says "Let's just see how long that lasts". [EDIT] but in the meantime, that's a 42.5% reduction.


----------



## Ceist Beag (24 Jun 2022)

Same as that mathepac. Our contract ended in April (my mistake for not getting on to it until now). Our cost during the 12 month offer was €50pm for Broadband and landline (with unlimited calls including to mobile) which went up to €55 pm late last year. After the offer period ended it went up to €75pm and at the end of July will go up further to €80pm. I shopped around a bit and was prepared to move to Sky (Vodafone and Virgin don't offer broadband in my area) but after a phone call to Eir where I asked what was their best offer they dropped me down to €50pm again (which I fully expect will go up to €55 from the end of July). It's as good as I was able to get from Sky so I'm happy enough to stay put for another 12 months.


----------



## ATC110 (24 Jun 2022)

€60.97...I pay €17 for unlimited 4G broadband and €10 SIM-only unlimited mobile phone


----------



## mathepac (24 Jun 2022)

TV? Phone line?


----------



## ATC110 (24 Jun 2022)

No TV (lots of entertainment without a monthly fee)
Phone lines are obsolete


----------



## rustbucket (24 Jun 2022)

I always think in general you get what you pay for. Eir were terrible at €105pm, or €70pm. I’d say with your 42% reduction on fees you will get a 42% reduction on customer service.

A 42% reduction on zero customer service though is still zero so……go for it. Hope nothing goes wrong for you


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 Jun 2022)

ATC110 said:


> No TV (lots of entertainment without a monthly fee)
> Phone lines are obsolete


Phone lines are not obsolete if live somewhere that cannot depend on mobile for a strong broadband signal...


----------



## ATC110 (27 Jun 2022)

Ceist Beag said:


> Phone lines are not obsolete if live somewhere that cannot depend on mobile for a strong broadband signal...


You're describing fixed line broadband-my reply meant a fixed phone line for phone calls.


----------



## Ceist Beag (28 Jun 2022)

ATC110 said:


> You're describing fixed line broadband-my reply meant a fixed phone line for phone calls.


Then your reply ignored a large swathe of the population who still rely on phone lines for broadband.


----------



## Roro999 (29 Jun 2022)

Just got my eir bill in the door.. Paying €64.98 p.m for fibre extreme plus landline which I don't use only very occasionally.. €64.98 is net of €21 off until Apr '23.
So whilst I am in contract the flyer that came with the bill says I can cancel the service without penalty I suppose because of the increases of €5 p.m and annual increase in CPI from April next year.

Anyone think a call to eir now to negotiate a better price is worth it ?

If I leave eir does my landline cease and if so will bb work without the landline ?

Am I paying a lot at the moment ? 

Any suggestions welcome please.


----------



## mathepac (30 Jun 2022)

Here's how long it lasted!! Notification this morning via email:

Price increase of Inflation plus 3% (plus VAT?) from April next year, I missed out on a €6/month increase by the skin of my teeth.

How are others doing? 
​


----------



## demoivre (30 Jun 2022)

Eir's website says the €5 per month increase applies to contracts signed after May 12th. I signed before that but still got the email saying my contracted  price would rise from August by €5 per month. ! Haven't chased it up yet.

As for the inflation related increase form next April I assume they mean the rate of inflation plus 3 percentage points which, of course, is different to the rate of inflation plus 3% !


----------



## mathepac (30 Jun 2022)

Mine says "If you re-contracted to a new eir 2022 plan since the 25th May this notification is not relevant to you."   I re-contracted on Fri 24 June 2022.

Does that mean that none of it applies to me or only the April bit? Strange wording from the strangest of organizations.


----------



## cwc456 (18 Jul 2022)

demoivre said:


> Eir's website says the €5 per month increase applies to contracts signed after May 12th. I signed before that but still got the email saying my contracted  price would rise from August by €5 per month. ! Haven't chased it up yet.
> 
> As for the inflation related increase form next April I assume they mean the rate of inflation plus 3 percentage points which, of course, is different to the rate of inflation plus 3% !


I took it to mean the CPI plus an additional 3%, so we could be looking at a 13% increase if the CPI in January is 10%.  The letter I got says the "CPI rate published in January plus an additional 3%".


----------



## roker (1 Aug 2022)

mathepac said:


> OK so, I admit it.  I subject them to harsh criticism here and elsewhere from time to time about the quality of their services and customer service, so it's time to balance that out a bit.
> 
> My standard rate contract for phone, mobile, broadband, and telly is €105.97/month, paying by direct debit.
> 
> ...


My circumstances are similar to yours paying €74 a month and out of contract but my speed has halfed from 26 Gbps to 10 and now to 2 Gbps.
  2 technical support guys cannot seem to fix it so no way am I renewing,  I have written in giving 1 months notice.
I am looking at Imagin:
no landline to worry about


----------



## mathepac (1 Aug 2022)

Appalling reduction in speed (D/L presumably?). 

What worries me is they all seem to be dependent on eir for infrastructure, lines, switches, etc, so if eir can't do the biz, how can a 3rd-party improve on their service levels?


----------



## jpd (2 Aug 2022)

Imagine use a wireless infrastructure not the Eir telephone lines.

4g or 5g also bypass the wired telephone infrastructure


----------



## roker (2 Aug 2022)

That's the reason I'm going with Imagin, my son is with them and no complaints


----------



## roker (17 Aug 2022)

Ceist Beag said:


> Phone lines are not obsolete if live somewhere that cannot depend on mobile for a strong broadband signal...


You can go wireless with Imagine


----------



## roker (17 Aug 2022)

Ceist Beag said:


> Then your reply ignored a large swathe of the population who still rely on phone lines for broadband.


I have so much trouble with Eir broadband, I am changing over to wireless with Imagine there's phone and broadband in rural areas


----------



## IrishHusk (17 Aug 2022)

roker said:


> You can go wireless with Imagine


Unless imagine have greatly improved in the last 3 years I would be wary of what they say they can deliver. When I had imagine it would be ok at 1pm but come 7pm speed was down to a trickle and unusable for any streaming. They say only so many people are assigned to a mast but I would not be so sure on that.
Luckily FTTH went by my front door so I am one of a minority of happy Eir customers who only rings customer service once a year to get a new deal.


----------



## Peanuts20 (17 Aug 2022)

Had to go in the opposite direction and cancel an Eir contract and get a phone line turned off recently for a now vacant house. Getting through to customer service was easy, they answered speedily and were very good and nice on the phone. Problem was, they are a "catch and dispatch" operation, so whilst they fielded the call, raised the case and forwarded it on to the relevant dept or team, that actual completion of the task, to terminate the line, took over 3 weeks. 

So they've fixed the first part of their problem, their call centre, but there overall service is still pants.


----------

